# Code for removal of ingrown toenail



## jyl5990

I am having trouble deciding on which code to use for the removal of an ingrown toenail in an ambulatory outpatient setting. Could someone please help? What code do you use?


----------



## KristieStokesCPC

I code 11750 at our facility.

11750
Excision of nail and nail matrix, partial or complete (eg, ingrown or deformed nail), for permanent removal;

Lay Description: 

The physician removes all or part of a fingernail or toenail, including the nail plate and matrix permanently. The nail plate is bluntly dissected and lifted away from the nail bed. The nail plate is detached from the matrix using a scalpel. The matrix is destroyed using chemical ablation, CO2 laser, or electrocautery. The wound is dressed loosely.

Hope this helps!! =)


----------



## mray906

I agree with Kristie this is what I use as well.  

Unfortunetly it does not pay any more than it would if you do it in the office.


----------



## gjosselyn

Use 11730 for 'Avulsion' of the ingrown nail and nail plate for temporary removal. 
Use 11750 for Excisioin of the nail with 'matricectomy', which is done for permanent removal.
Hope this clarifies the code options.
-Grace Josselyn
  Pen Bay Podiatry


----------

